

Solving School Security - landtco
http://www.intesecurity.com/school-safety-security/

======
dalke
What I see reads like an advertisement for a security company. It was not
informative.

Schools are already one of the safest places for a child to be. Violent crime
in schools, like violent crime in general, has been decreasing over the last
few decades.

